
When you change the world and no one notices - ajna91
https://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/when-you-change-the-world-and-no-one-notices/
======
Finnucane
"The menace to our people of vehicles of this type hurtling through our
streets and along our roads and poisoning the atmosphere would call for prompt
legislative action. "

Well, to be fair, they weren't wrong about this.

